# Bianchi 928 SL IASP build thread



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I've decided I'll be ordering the 928SL for next year. At this point, I'm planning on Record 11 (only because 10 is no longer an option) for components, Zero Gravity brakes. Still planning on using my trusty Mavic CCUs initially then some Zen Enlightenmnets with SS spokes. Not sure about the computer yet, but probably not planning on using a power meter. 

Taking my bike in the following week for measurements due to the different geometry. Will post as things happen.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

As of a few hours ago, I should have their small 50cm frame coming on my shop's pre-season order.


----------

